# Low carb diet during pregnancy



## Natalie123 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi all, I am just starting going to preconception clinics at the hospital. I don't really want to ask this at the hospital as they are a bit against low carb diets anyway. Basically I wondered if anyone knew if it was ok to be on a low carb diet during pregnancy? I basically eat low carb, high protein and probably more fat (eggs, avocado etc) than would be recommended by a hospital dietician. I do eat some carbs, but mainly after exercising and of course if I have a hypo. I only did this because I have ME (Chronic fatigue) and before changing my diet I couldn't get up the stairs in my own house and I struggled with having a shower or getting dressed. Now I work part time and work out 5 times a week. Obviously I don't want to go back to how I was before especially since I am considering pregnancy now because I am feeling better and able to cope. Thanks everyone x


----------



## trophywench (Aug 11, 2018)

I imagine - but don't know for a fact - that having a fully balanced diet in pregnancy - and before, is far more important than the actual foodstuffs it contains.  It's that you need to be concerned about more than anything I'd think?

Also bearing in mind diabetic ladies need the higher dose of folic acid tabs than non diabetic ladies need - I've been informed (by non diabetic granddaughters!) that if you start the folic acid before you conceive it's also better - so off to your GP with you and get some prescribed.

I'm so pleased you're feeling so well these days.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 11, 2018)

Although long before I was diabetic I ate low carb foods before during and after my first pregnancy and was complimented on my good health and low weight gain - plus my son was very strong and grew well.I will warn you though that he did not sleep very much and was always up to something as soon as he was mobile, so there are some downsides. He is now well over 6ft tall with a family of his own.
When the doctor found out about it during my second pregnancy he was furious and very threatening - said that I had to eat 'normally' or I would be taken into hospital and 'fed properly' - two weeks later I was seriously ill with pre-eclampsia having given in and ate to the diet sheet I was given. Luckily there was no bed available, so I stopped all the carbs I did not normally eat and was much better by the following Monday. I have never been able to eat the amounts of carbohydrates considered normal without putting on weight and feeling ill all the time, so I am probably a severe case of whatever it is. 
I did not limit the carbs, just ate low carb foods and when not pregnant settled on about 50 gm of carb a day as that enabled me to maintain my weight. When pregnant I ate the same things but whenever I felt like it, I ate.
I was thought to have ME at one time - it was suggested several more times and dismissed as I'd not had it the first time - but that was when my doctor put all my problems down to being too fat - (I have not had much luck with doctors) Later on I was diagnosed with a defunct thyroid, so that could have been the problem all along.
These days, although I have no problems with diabetes I an having to go lower in carbs than would maintain normal glucose to try to lose weight I gained on a cholesterol lowering diet I was on for almost two years, and put on so much weight. I have lost almost 50 lb now, but I want to shrink my waistline as that was where most of the increase happened.
The way carbs impact on people's lives seems to be largely ignored by HCPs, in my experience. I just hope that in times to come they will be more willing to accept what they are told by their patients.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 15, 2018)

That sounds good to me Nat


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 15, 2018)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi all, I am just starting going to preconception clinics at the hospital. I don't really want to ask this at the hospital as they are a bit against low carb diets anyway. Basically I wondered if anyone knew if it was ok to be on a low carb diet during pregnancy? I basically eat low carb, high protein and probably more fat (eggs, avocado etc) than would be recommended by a hospital dietician. I do eat some carbs, but mainly after exercising and of course if I have a hypo. I only did this because I have ME (Chronic fatigue) and before changing my diet I couldn't get up the stairs in my own house and I struggled with having a shower or getting dressed. Now I work part time and work out 5 times a week. Obviously I don't want to go back to how I was before especially since I am considering pregnancy now because I am feeling better and able to cope. Thanks everyone x



I'm neither a mother nor T1, but Diet Doctor has a bit of content on LC in pregnancy.  https://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb/pregnancy

I must admit were I in your shoes, the desire to remain LC throughout any pregnancy would be pretty compelling.  The prospect of possibly becoming unwell during what should be a happy and exciting time wouldn't appeal too much.

Are you attending the preconception clinic at the hospital?  Either way, if not already done, I'd be asking for some good, broad spectrum bloods to be done, to include vitamins, ferritin and all that jazz.  Obviously if there are any little dips in there, now would be the time to address that.

Whichever route you choose, good luck with it all.  Exciting times!


----------

